

How I Got My Stolen Macbook Back Within 24 Hours - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/how-i-got-my-stolen-macbook-back-within-24-hours-2011-09-08

======
daeken
I normally don't go meta with these things, but what are these stories adding?
This is the second story about using Prey in the last 24 hours; does it add
anything that the previous story didn't? What about the one before that? Or
the one before that?

Prey and software like it work well. We get it. Let's move on.

~~~
cantbecool
Have you ever had something stolen? If you have not, I can understand the
absurdity of your post. Imagine having something that you use for over seven
hours a day and is your livelihood suddenly stolen. It only doesn't only
affect you emotionally, but financially. I couldn't imagine my code suddenly
vanishing.

~~~
daeken
Yes, I've had something stolen. But this isn't Theft News, it's Hacker News.
What started as posts about using cool new technology have become "I installed
it too!"

As for your code "suddenly vanishing", the theft of a laptop should _at most_
cost you the cost of the machine and a couple hours of work. Encryption should
prevent a thief from accessing your data and backups should prevent you from
actually losing anything. It sucks to have something stolen, but best
practices take it from "I just lost everything" to "I guess I need to find a
new box."

Edit: Those same best practices will prevent you from losing your code when
your hard drive dies, or you spill coffee on your laptop.

